# Battery life w/VZW LTE version...anyone seen any data/info?



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I've seen some really detailed GSM battery life tests w/the S3, but nothing w/the LTE version.

Has anyone seen any info on this?

Anything about the S3 that would indicate better battery life than the VZW GNexus, like a new generation LTE radio, or ?

Thanks...


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

i believe then s4 is the first cpu to have lte integrated which will save power plus the process is a mere 28 mm and when it comes to processors or any chip, smaller =more efficiant and less power consumption.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks, I'll look into that...

This sounds good. 

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/05/30/canadian-galaxy-siii-variants-official-lte-1-5ghz-dual-core-snapdragon-processors-and-2gb-of-ram/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simollie (Oct 19, 2011)

theMichael said:


> i believe then s4 is the first cpu to have lte integrated which will save power plus the process is a mere 28 mm and *when it comes to processors or any chip, smaller =more efficiant and less power consumption*.


that's true in general. however, for a chip that has very low duty cycle, i.e., in sleep mode a lot, the power consumption could be higher since smaller geometry size means higher leakage current.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Curious about this myself, op. I read it's supposed to have some fancy new radios. I'd like to know before I buy but unfortunately every God damn review is the same old "itz curvy and it haz voice recognition 'what is the weather in london'. Sunny? Ok and thatz teh galaxy s3".


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

simollie said:


> that's true in general. however, for a chip that has very low duty cycle, i.e., in sleep mode a lot, the power consumption could be higher since smaller geometry size means higher leakage current.


+1
Unless the chip is made by Intel. Then they throw more money at it and the problem goes away somehow. Lol
Sent from my Axiom MAXX!!


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's a hands-on with the canadian version, which is identical to what we'll be getting. It covers performance, benchmarks, and battery life, although not very extensively.

http://mobilesyrup.com/2012/06/04/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-initial-benchmarks-and-hands-on-impressions/


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the link. This site has my new favorite mobile site name... 

Wish they provided more than this:



MobileSyrup said:


> Based on information gleaned from extended usage of the HTC One X, the 2100mAh battery inside the Galaxy S III should last a long, long time, likely more than the quad-core Exynos version. The Snapdragon S4 SoC is a very efficient chip and based on early tests of the international version, Samsung has done a great job optimizing Android 4.0.4 for extended usage.​


​
But they did say that more is coming: ​
​


MobileSyrup said:


> In all, the Galaxy S III is a staggering improvement over its predecessor. While we'll save the full review for closer to the June 20th release, let's take a brief look at the hugely anticipated device from Samsung.​


​


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

They talk a little about it in the video as well. I think the guy said he was using it "on and off all day," and he had 40% battery left. But who knows what that means.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, saw that but was a bit vague to base anything on. Really hope they do a good job w/the battery testing...if the S3 works that out it's my next phone. If not, the hunt will continue. (Razr Maxx would be in my hand already, but I hate going back to a locked boot loader, and losing the greater development activity around the unlocked phones.)


----------



## Droosh (Jun 15, 2011)

Given that the LTE radio is integrated into Qualcomm's SoC, I expect LTE to have minimal if any higher use than the 3G radio. The LTE radio is off automatically when on WiFi BTW. Because of this, I plan to leave LTE (and GPS) on full time and just enjoy the experience without constantly changing toggle switches as I do now.


----------



## kipland007 (Sep 29, 2011)

Droosh said:


> Given that the LTE radio is integrated into Qualcomm's SoC, I expect LTE to have minimal if any higher use than the 3G radio. The LTE radio is off automatically when on WiFi BTW. Because of this, I plan to leave LTE (and GPS) on full time and just enjoy the experience without constantly changing toggle switches as I do now.


If this is true... I may just need to change my pants.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdubau55 (Feb 21, 2012)

kipland007 said:


> If this is true... I may just need to change my pants.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Tis true. Plus it is made with a 28nm process which is the smallest to date for a phone chip set. The smaller the process the better battery life is.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

jdubau55 said:


> Tis true. Plus it is made with a 28nm process which is the smallest to date for a phone chip set. The smaller the process the better battery life is.


I love the sound of this, but I need real world battery usage facts! Somebody steal one off a truck and test it for us!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdubau55 (Feb 21, 2012)

Redflea said:


> I love the sound of this, but I need real world battery usage facts! Somebody steal one off a truck and test it for us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's tough to tell because the only phone I know comparable is the One X. Which has little to no written on LTE battery life on AT&T. If the Incredible 4G launches before the S3 you may get a slight peak but it doesn't look good that that's happening.


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's a pretty in depth battery life write up.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6022/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-review-att-and-tmobile-usa-variants/3


----------



## buckethead (Nov 7, 2011)

iamjackspost said:


> Here's a pretty in depth battery life write up.
> 
> http://www.anandtech...-usa-variants/3


Those numbers don't cover the Verizon version of the SGS3, just T-Mo and AT&T, and the reviewer admits that he is not in an AT&T LTE market so the battery life numbers may be a bit different for the Verizon phone connected to LTE.


----------



## jdubau55 (Feb 21, 2012)

It should have the best LTE battery life behind the Razr Maxx and that's only due to the huge 3300 mah battery inside.


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

buckethead said:


> Those numbers don't cover the Verizon version of the SGS3, just T-Mo and AT&T, and the reviewer admits that he is not in an AT&T LTE market so the battery life numbers may be a bit different for the Verizon phone connected to LTE.


That's true, but it's nice to see how the s4 chip holds up. It's also the first review I've seen that's more than "it's fast and has good battery life, now let's look at s-voice for 2 pages."


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

engadget review shows the same battery life on ATT LTE as with international version with the exynos quad on HSPA+

no small feat if you can get the same life out of a charge and be on LTE the whole time....rather impressive actually


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

This is a pretty good point, as far as laymen speak goes and as a "real world" test. Maybe I'll stay with vzw after all... Maybe..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snobrdr2324 (Jan 19, 2012)

The question I have is how will the CDMA radio affect the verizon version vs the GSM carriers. I was under the impression that CDMA is harder on battery life, partially because its always talking to the tower where GSM spends more time dormant. And that the GSM version when on LTE isn't running the HSPA+ radio in the background until a call is placed where the CDMA/LTE phones are always connected to LTE and CDMA at the same time no matter what. Like the EVO LTE gets barely the same battery life as the One X with a 200 mAh bigger battery and in things like talk time got pretty significantly worse than the one x on att.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2012)

I went from the Gnex to One X on ATT. With the extended battery on the Gnex and LTE off I was lucky to get 10 hours of battery time. With One X the most I got is 3 days up with 5 hours of screen time  LTE will kill the battery no matter which carrier you're on, the One X will get about 18 hours with 4 hours of screen time while in LTE area.

I'm guessing that since the Gnex and S III use similar technologies the battery life on Verizon will be crap...


----------



## snobrdr2324 (Jan 19, 2012)

Willie said:


> I went from the Gnex to One X on ATT. With the extended battery on the Gnex and LTE off I was lucky to get 10 hours of battery time. With One X the most I got is 3 days up with 5 hours of screen time  LTE will kill the battery no matter which carrier you're on, the One X will get about 18 hours with 4 hours of screen time while in LTE area.
> 
> I'm guessing that since the Gnex and S III use similar technologies the battery life on Verizon will be crap...


I doubt it will be anything like what I get on my Gnex I hope. I only switched to verizon 6 months ago from att not thinking about the implications of GSM vs CDMA, but if the Verizon version of the GS3 can't get good battery life with its integrated LTE and better battery management like the GSM carriers do, then CDMA is hopeless in my book. Until verizon can switch entirely to LTE (being an evoltion of GSM technology itself) and there isn't a CDMA phone that can get decent battery life, ill have to put up with the current GSM carriers and their more inconsistent speeds and coverage. I can't stand the battery life on my Gnex and I spend most my time with an LTE enabled tower less than 300 yards from my house.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

I have hopes it's not going to be like the gnex or else i wouldn't be buying it.. I think samsung is aware of the gnex issues. they've included a longer lasting battery, a new more efficient chipset, radios and screen. and we know the razor maxx has good battery life with lte, so it can be done. and i think with so many sold you really need to be sure that it's going to work or else it could cost a company big. so i'm hoping for good things out of the gs3.


----------



## p-slim (Jan 2, 2012)

snobrdr2324 said:


> The question I have is how will the CDMA radio affect the verizon version vs the GSM carriers. I was under the impression that CDMA is harder on battery life, partially because its always talking to the tower where GSM spends more time dormant. And that the GSM version when on LTE isn't running the HSPA+ radio in the background until a call is placed where the CDMA/LTE phones are always connected to LTE and CDMA at the same time no matter what. Like the EVO LTE gets barely the same battery life as the One X with a 200 mAh bigger battery and in things like talk time got pretty significantly worse than the one x on att.


Cdma battery was never an issue before 4G. It's only that sprint and vzw had wimax and lte while gsm was still using hspa+ which is basically 3G. Wimax and lte are the battery drainers not 3G or cdma

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snobrdr2324 (Jan 19, 2012)

p-slim said:


> Cdma battery was never an issue before 4G. It's only that sprint and vzw had wimax and lte while gsm was still using hspa+ which is basically 3G. Wimax and lte are the battery drainers not 3G or cdma
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


While I agree that CDMA vs GSM on their own aren't significantly different in terms of battery drain, it is a fact that CDMA uses more battery than GSM no matter what way you cut it, but this is a thing of the past as LTE is the future. For the time being CDMA/LTE combo isn't as fluid as HSPA+/LTE though. I don't know the exact details on how ATT's system works but from what I understand it is only connected to one of the technologies at one time, so when you are on LTE and receive a call it drops back to HSPA to take the call then back to LTE. With Verizon it is connected to both CDMA and LTE at the same time all the time, which means you can be on LTE and talk on the phone at the same time but for the majority of the time (at least for me) the CDMA radio is on for no reason. So you get the worst of both worlds, the less battery efficent CDMA technology and the obvious battery hog LTE both working together, where GSM operators don't have as much of this issue, hence the the difference in battery life between the EVO LTE and HTC One XL despite being nearly identical hardware wise aside from the CDMA radio and 200 mAh larger battery.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

neyenlives said:


> engadget review shows the same battery life on ATT LTE as with international version with the exynos quad on HSPA+
> 
> no small feat if you can get the same life out of a charge and be on LTE the whole time....rather impressive actually


Link?

The Engadget review I found was for the GSM version...http://www.engadget....y-s-iii-review/

I didn't find anything about LTE battery life...

NVM...damn Google search hiding stuff. Found the review of the Sprint LTE version vs. AT&T version...reading it now.

http://www.engadget....andt-vs-sprint/

I am confused about the battery test line from a table in their review...since when is AT&T have LTE networks? Can someone straighten me out on this?

.........................................AT&T Galaxy S III (SGH-I747)..............Int'l Galaxy S III (I9300)...............HTC One X (LTE)
*Battery life*.................................9:10 (LTE)...............................................9:02...........................................8:55

Also, regarding the paragraph below, why the heck did they test the Sprint model on EVDO and not LTE? Isn't Sprint's network LTE? Unless I'm misunderstanding something, this info is worthless for info on LTE battery life w/the GS3.



Engadget said:


> As for battery life, we've had the opportunity to take the pair through our usual exhaustive rundown tests, which consists of running video on a continuous loop with the screen at 50 percent brightness, audio on, WiFi on (but not connected) and push notifications enabled. From our initial tests, it appears that the 2,100mAh juicepack on both phones just barely best the unlocked model. *Sprint's was just a wee bit better, but this likely was due to the fact it was running on EVDO rather than LTE. * What this means is that power users will be able to get through a standard eight-hour workday with no problems and everyone else should easily make it to the end of the day without needing a charge. Moderate users should enjoy roughly a day and a half of regular use before heading for the nearest outlet.​


​
Thanks.


----------



## sbenson (Nov 18, 2011)

Willie said:


> I'm guessing that since the Gnex and S III use similar technologies the battery life on Verizon will be crap...


Hmmm...OMAP 4460 vs. Snapdragon S4? You sir, are uninformed. I love my Nexus, but the SIII is going to put it to shame in the battery life department.


----------



## mg386 (Jul 19, 2011)

"why the heck did they test the Sprint model on EVDO and not LTE? Isn't Sprint's network LTE?"

Currently, sprints LTE network is not running yet.
I think...


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

mg386 said:


> "why the heck did they test the Sprint model on EVDO and not LTE? Isn't Sprint's network LTE?"
> 
> Currently, sprints LTE network is not running yet.
> I think...


Really...didn't know that. Found comments like the ones below. Now I know why they tested on EVDO...



Sprint said:


> Sprint is currently rolling out LTE along with Network Vision. This is a complete overhaul of our existing 3G network while adding 4G LTE on top of it. The entire Network Vision project is planned to be completed nationwide by the end of 2013. It is currently ahead of schedule. Rollout is already underway with our partners in some cities. LTE itself however will be turned on market by market when Srpint feels the coverage and performance is good enough in that Market to enable consumer use.
> ...
> Sprint has said it will launch LTE in six major cities in the first half of this year. Though it won't have as much spectrum as Verizon in its initial rollout, Sprint will match the bigger carrier's subscriber experience through its dense deployment and other efforts, such as steps to provide smooth handoffs between 4G and 3G, Azzi said.



So still don't see any SGS3 LTE battery tests that give me a good idea of how it performs in real world use...unless I'm missing something, the LTE battery stuff is still a mystery (though expected to be better).


----------

